# obsidian black 197 painted with loads of flakes



## Yas (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi guys

banging my head over this one
have a e350 cdi obsidian black
2 different paint shops we have sourced paint from, code 197

after spraying the rear quarter its a different shade to the rest of the car but mostly its very glittery.

See attached pictures....

anybody be able to shed some light as were banging our head now!


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

I had an obsidian black C Class and it was very glittery. It had never seen any new paint but really popped in the sun, and was very reflective when not in direct light. Not sure what your E is like on other panels but mine was like this all over


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

One would assume that if the rest of the car has a different level of flake, then either A) they put more flake in the paint or B) the amount/rate that was shot on was higher than how the rest of the car was shot and so its more concentrated in that one area. The flake may also be standing up differently to how the rest lay down and be more prominent to the eye


----------



## Yas (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks guys. not sure what to do next as no one can seem to get the paint flake correct.... rest of the car has flakes but in comparison very very few.

thanks


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Most colours have 'alternatives' to the No1 ('normal') mix - for example a white may have alternatives that are bluer, redder or maybe yellower.
In your case you need something with a darker flop. A darker flop means the sparkle isn't so sparkly.
In my paint systems computer program when I punch in 197 there's the bog standard (No1) mix and then there's 3 alternatives - one bluer, one darker and one darker flop.

Ask your painter(s) to do a spray out card (a test card done on a thin flexible sheet of metal so you can bend it over your original panels and compare it from different angles) of the darker flop alternative.

197 alternative code 318YB = Darker flop


----------



## Yas (Mar 10, 2008)

thank you. I will do this tomorrow and report back! Appreciated


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't know how anyone could even get as far as painting it they should of checked shades and sprayed out tests prior to mis match painting it


----------



## Yas (Mar 10, 2008)

Lesson learnt

Anyway Thanks for all the replies
It was indeed the paint shops who didn't mix correctly. Brought some off Ebay and sprayed today. Couldn't ask for a better match!!

Thanks once again for the input.


----------

